# Questions re: box car and rolling stock types and sizes



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I have been progressing to the point that I now want to be more road and type specific with my rolling stock collected over a 30 year period. I want to segregate the 40 plus cars as to era (1950's-1960's) and size but I have no idea as to how do that relative to size and type. I know that I could buy books and /or download info explaining all of the historic minutia on this, but I am afraid that my 74 years old mind can't process everything. Is there a simple and straight forward place to try and digest this? Maybe it is too much to ask? Suggestions are certainly welcome.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Cars by era*



BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I have been progressing to the point that I now want to be more road and type specific with my rolling stock collected over a 30 year period. I want to segregate the 40 plus cars as to era (1950's-1960's) and size but I have no idea as to how do that relative to size and type. I know that I could buy books and /or download info explaining all of the historic minutia on this, but I am afraid that my 74 years old mind can't process everything. Is there a simple and straight forward place to try and digest this? Maybe it is too much to ask? Suggestions are certainly welcome.


 BrokeCurmdgeon;

It depends on how nit picking, rivet counting, specific you want to get. I gather, not very, since you seem to be a rational guy.:laugh:
In general terms then, The most common type of car throughout the first half of the twentieth century was the 40' long boxcar. Earliest versions were wood, steel shortages during world war one, delayed the introduction of all steel cars a bit. The gradual change to all steel construction continued through the twenty's and thirty's. During world war two steel was again scarce, on the home front. Older cars were kept in service, and "war emergency", "composite" cars were used. These had mostly wood bodies, reinforced by steel angle strips. they were mounted on steel under-frames. Composite gondolas and hoppers were made also. Post war (getting into your time period) most railroad equipment was worn out from heavy wartime use. New cars and locomotives were ordered in large numbers and older rolling stock was replaced. The boxcar was still king, but many new ones were now 50' cars. All new cars were all steel construction. By the 1960's still larger cars were making their appearance. High cube boxcars, and 60' cars. Another type showing up in increasing numbers was the covered hopper. This was taking some of the grain hauling away from boxcars. Also shipped were newer products like plastic pellets and chemicals. Some cars, open hoppers, and tank cars didn't change through much of this time, but again by the sixties, newer versions were starting to be made. Tankers, and hoppers got longer and heavier. Refrigerated cars were changing from the traditional iced refer to mechanical refers. Another car type seeing more use was the flat car. 40' & 50' flats were carrying truck trailers in piggy back service. This was the precursor to today's inter-modal service which has pushed the boxcar into the background.
You've picked an interesting era. Many different types of rail cars were used in the fifties and sixties. You could get away with nearly anything newer than a composite car.

Traction Fan


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thank you Tractor Fan! You post is very helpful.


----------

